# Acetyl L Carnitine Arginate



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=2495&at=0

some reviews

I find this product really helps my brain with multitasking. I own a store and my to-do list is always a mile long and my reasoning process seems clearer after using Alca 500, enabling me to make better a faster decisions.

prefer this over regular acetyl l car. think fast and sharp with loads of energy on top. my muscles rebound better after workouts too. pair this with a little r lipoic and coQ10 and youll be ready to take on the world

--------------------------------------------

Brain cells communicate with each other because they are connected by neurites (dendrites and axons). Neurites are long filament-like terminal branches of nerve cells that grow much like branches of a tree. Neurites function to provide the communication circuitry pathways between the nerve cells.

As we age, there is a loss of neurites, which results in slowed thinking as neural-connection pathways are reduced from many in number to only a few. The effect of the age-related neurite loss is that thought processing pathways, thinking time, and reaction times are all significantly diminished.

Acetyl-l-carnitine-arginate is a patented form of carnitine that stimulates the growth of neurites in the brain.* Studies show that acetyl-l-carnitine-arginate stimulates the growth of new neurites by an astounding 19.5% (as much as Nerve Growth Factor itself). Acetyl-l-carnitine-arginate acts together with acetyl-l-carnitine to increase neurite outgrowth.

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2004/dec2004_supp_acetyl_01.htm
-------------------------------------------

What do you think of this?

I did this combo by myself as I have two exams this week. Seems fine. I am only taking alcar and arginine. This product seems more complex.

But the clearness of my mind has never been better, it is not comparable to lecithin msm or alcar alone.

I took those to help digestion you know alcar hcl and arginine increases stomach acid and they both increase insulin sensitivity and when I googled I found these pages.

But I just thought that as Beggiota has aluminium level on the borderline 0.66 out of 0.70 maybe this is the reason we are similar to alzheimer patients. I mean these aminoacids help but can it be the borderline aluminium level?

Here is a link:

http://cancertutor.com/Alzheimers/Alzheimers.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm using ALCAR right now but it's not as effective as LEF's Optimized carnitine, which has the arginate form. I think it's ALCAR-arginate that used to be so effective for me.

If you have a test, look into phophatidyl serine. Supposed to be good for that.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I have to say that Acetyl-L-Carnitine has helped a lot. Currently it has 200mg of ALCAR in one capsule and I take them on empty stomach at morning and before lunch.


Are ALCAR-arginate and ALCAR + arginine the same thing ?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I should get some of this. I just ordered some Piracetam (and choline citrate to go along) and I will see how that does. I have heard ALCAR is good too.

I take too many supplements. I wonder if I could only have a few which things overall would be the best.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

From personal experience, you probably wont be able to use piracetam daily. I use it when I have tests or long study sessions. The most I did was 4 consecutive days after which I crashed. I was also using it along with a choline supplement.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought a lot of people took Piracetam daily and benefited from that?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

xboxfreak said:


> I thought a lot of people took Piracetam daily and benefited from that?


That's what I wondered also. I was even using a low dose but then again, I have a lot of other problems going on in that brain of mine so who knows!

Curious, what other supplements do you use?

Proximo,

I ordered Acetyl L carnitine Fumarate. I'll let you know how good it is.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> That's what I wondered also. I was even using a low dose but then again, I have a lot of other problems going on in that brain of mine so who knows!
> 
> Curious, what other supplements do you use?
> 
> ...


Are you wondering what other supplements I use or where you talking to someone else? Sorry I couldn't tell.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

xboxfreak said:


> Are you wondering what other supplements I use or where you talking to someone else? Sorry I couldn't tell.


Sorry. Yeah, I was wondering what else you're using.


----------

